# Band Saw Or Scroll Saw?



## Henrygamer (Jan 31, 2012)

Which do you think is better and why. Also what all do you use it for. I plan on buying one for a little birthday present for myself.

Thanks
Henry


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I much prefer a band saw. You can do a lot more with it and handle much thicker stock.

The main feature a scroll saw can do that a bandsaw cannot is inside cuts. Not something I need for slingshot making.


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

ultimately both are very handy, but get a 2 wheel min 14" wheel bandsaw for allowing a great variety of blade thicknesses and types for doing all sorts of work with a bandsaw.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

band saw


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

ahh if only I had room for a band saw!!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

my cheap old Naerok 3 wheel bandsaw with 4tpi half inch blade is awesome....

my cheap Titan scroll saw is a noisy paperweight....

if i had several hundred pounds worth of scroll saw it might be different


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Band saw all the way, if you can get one with a tilting bed even better!


----------



## Thirston (Jan 14, 2012)

I personally own a scroll saw. I really depends on what else you want to do with it.
You can make decorative boxes with both... the scroll saw boxes are just much smaller.
Scroll saws can be used to make other small decorative wooden doodads. Toys, puzzles, x-mas ornaments, dream catchers, book ends, clocks, etc...
You can cut boardstock SS patterns with both... the scroll saw will give greater control... tighter curves, cleaner 90 degree corners.
You can not rip stock with a scroll.
You can not cut chunky naturals with a scroll.
You can not use a scroll for anything thicker than 1.5" in general.
Like a bandsaw though, a scroll saw will cut metal, wood, plastics, and just about anything else as long as it's under 1.5" thick.

Small saw for small projects.
Big saw for big projects.

Figure out what else you want to make with your saw... you can't make slingshoits all day every day... can you?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I use a band saw because of the speed. I have had several scroll saws and I just don't have enough patience to use them. I get all of tools that I use at garage sales. Here is my band saw. -- Tex


----------



## Thirston (Jan 14, 2012)

If you decide on a band saw and want to start with something small and inexpensive... I was just at HomeDepot and they had their Ryobi 9" band saws on clearance for $86. You could use a military discount or movers coupon on top of that for an additional 10% off. Just a heads up.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

To answer a personal question, I had the the guide raised in the picture to cut PVC pipe. I use skip tooth blades most of the time. I bought this one in a garage sale fo $90 a few years ago. It was just like new, but 1/3 the price. I also got my Heavy duty drill press for about the same money. They are both Delta's. -- Tex


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

I much prefer a scroll saw for slingshots! I hzve both, scroll saw blade change is twice as fast, quicker clean up, set up, much thinner blades available, cut detailed parts quick and easy,bandsaw would be better if you planned on cutting a plank over 2/12 inches thick, bandsaw cuts faster in hardwoods and metal, but is that really what we want? My first few slingshots were cut exactly to the templates, leaving more time to focus on the real work, sanding rounding over edges and so on. If i had owned a bandsaw first, i would NOT have bought a scrollsaw. 
But if you dont have either, and dont have much space for heavy machinery, get a 16 inch throat scroll saw, i got mine used for 40 bones, make sure they take pinned, and pinnless blades, although for ss, you will only need pinned blades


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

Speed aint everything. To quote from an old Italian craftsman who had a beautiful workshop around here -

" Pfft.... Power tools. They are a like a fast idiot "


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I just logged on to start a thread
Bandsaw vs. Scrollsaw.

Don't you love the "here's one we prepared earlier" deals?

So, let's try this.

http://www.masters.com.au/masters/navigation/product_details.jsp​*vs.*​http://www.machineryhouse.com.au/W417​
FIGHT!​My birthday is around the corner and I've got a bunch of people chipping in for one of these bandsaws, just gotta let em know which one. I'm assuming 909 tools are kinda like Ozito in the sense that they're cheap, not great quality, but the warranty makes them worth it if you're not doing heaps of work with it.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Do you mean this one from Masters ? http://www.masters.com.au/product/900023079/909-230mm-bandsaw-with-light-bs9

I can highly recommend the Hafco one from Machinery Warehouse. We have a few of those over at the Woodturners Club and they really cop a beating. Main thing I like for your purpose is the cutting capacity of 100mm. You can easily rip down your own veneers for making laminates. It's also very well built, easy to adjust, clean and service. The only downside to it I can think of, is the extra floor space you will need to house it.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Hrawk said:


> Do you mean this one from Masters ? http://www.masters.c...-with-light-bs9
> 
> I can highly recommend the Hafco one from Machinery Warehouse. We have a few of those over at the Woodturners Club and they really cop a beating. Main thing I like for your purpose is the cutting capacity of 100mm. You can easily rip down your own veneers for making laminates. It's also very well built, easy to adjust, clean and service. The only downside to it I can think of, is the extra floor space you will need to house it.


Floor space, shmoore face! The one with the legs is my preference, too, and if you've had a positive experience with them, then that's a winner. And yeah, not sure what happened with my link, but the one you posted is the one I was referring to.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

RBI Hawk Scroll Saw and a Dewalt Scroll Saw for me. Don't buy a cheap one, because it WILL end up as a paper weight. I have used scroll saws for so many years now that I just love them because they will do so many kinds of fine cutting. You can sign your name with the right blade and cut through two inches thick of material, which means you can cut two slingshots at a time easy. The key to using a scroll saw is to choose the right kind of blade for the job you are doing. I even cut large sheets of 3/4 inch plywood with mine using a coarse blade. My RBI Hawk was expensive, but very worth it.


----------



## Shazam (Jul 2, 2012)

Here's another advantage of a scroll saw.


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

sorry if this has been covered before, but anyhow...

What do you think should I get? A band saw or scroll saw for making board cut slingshots?

I just want to make some every now and then for myself and friends, not for sale, so I don't need a large scale production saw.

Soon I'd like to get a small, table top model of either a scroll saw (never used one) or a band saw.

Looks like used scroll saws are plentiful and cheap, and that's a big plus.

Which do you prefer or would you recommend, and why? :question:

Thanks!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/23791-scroll-saw-vs-band-saw/?hl=%2Bband+%2Bscroll


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/14910-band-saw-or-scroll-saw/?hl=%2Bband+%2Bscroll


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

thank you


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

. . . or how about a jigsaw ?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Imperial said:


> . . . or how about a jigsaw ?


Hmmmm, puzzling.


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

I have a jig saw but want to get a better saw.

peace


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

Many likely already know this ...

Scroll Saw - Thinner woods/materials and very exacting & intricate cutting used much in hobby wood craft working Scroll Saw Magazine

Band Saw - Thicker woods/materials, bulk/rough cutting. You can later maybe use scroll saw to refine.

Jig Saw - Thicker woods/materials, bulk/rough cutting. The challenge with jig saw when used cutting smaller items, is clamping the wood to table. You might need to re-position wood piece & re-clamp a few times to complete the cuts. Also,you need more wood material so you have area to clamp.

I am mostly into the enjoyment of shooting slingshots and not necessarily building them but I've used above tools in other areas of crafts & home do it yourself work. Obviously, there is no 'One' supposed 'Best' way in anything. Joining this forum just late last year, I am amazed at the variety of home made slingshots at a very creative level. The slingshots are like works of art! Also, much variety of fabrication methods used with many using only MINIMAL tools & equipment!

P.S. I mis-spoke (politician talk ) ... Scroll Saws can cut somewhat thick wood/materials. Depends on blade used, power of unit, and the cutting may be a little slow but can do the job.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Both are great, scroll saw will work just fine, def better than a jigsaw, but not quite as versatile as a bandsaw


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

I have been very satisfied with my Rockwell Bladerunner for multiple reasons and ease of use. Worth looking at if room is an issue.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

My band saw will use sanding belts, 1/8 to 3/4 inch blades and do most everything that a scroll will do and a whole lot more. I use my drill press for tight corners. I can rip up to 6 inch slabs. I have bought and sold about 6 scroll saw while I have had this band saw. There is one scroll saw that i would like to have, but used it sells for about $600 dollars and that is out of my price range. One of my buddies got one in a garage sale for $200 and it is a fine machine. -- Tex

http://www.finescrollsaw.com/hegnerreview.htm


----------



## quemado (May 10, 2013)

I agree with smitty. I have a Dewalt scroll saw, and it is at the bottom for a decent scroll saw. I went through the same process. I decided it was fingers over horse power. ymmv


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Band saw, I have had a Craftsman for about 45 years, in that tie I changed blades, and a pulley cable. Still working well.


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Looking at buying a machine 'saw'... second hand....

Uses would be to cut out a framed shape... im using a jigsaw at present...

I always thought 'bandsaw'... but it seems these are expensive... and scroll saws sre much...much cheaper...

Any pro's and cons to both please?

What can one do, that the other cant?

Cheers


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Own both use one... Band saw all the way. The one time the scroll was useful for was due to the fact I had my band saw set up incorrect.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

well, some of the cheap bandsaws/scrollsaws are ok for basic stuff but cheap ones can often give you problems. you know how the saying goes, you get what you pay for.

I'm all about 2nd hand stuff, 90% of my tools are second hand, including my 14'bandsaw. However it is a decent bandsaw that still cost several hundo.

I started out with a jigsaw. Then I bought a new skill scroll saw. You can find one for about $100-120 here. Don't know about there... i'm sure there's an equivalent.

Scroll saws are pretty cool. I enjoyed mine. It's obviously easier to cut thinner wood than thicker wood. Blade quality, tooth count and speed will dictate how thick/thin you can cut. Cutting larger pieces (greater than 1/4in) on a scroll saw is possible but it takes longer. Thicker pieces of wood up to 1/2in (depending on the hardness) are possible but challenging. And you better have that scroll saw mounted down well, it'll bounce all over the place! lol. If you want, you can cut out thin woods easily, then stack them up and glue em like making your own ply. Cutting in and making tight curves is easy with a scroll saw. But once again, a cheap one will not be as dialed in/accurate.

Cons to a bandsaw....? Ask fishdoug.

If you're on a budget and you're buying second hand, look for a bargain, all you can do is know what you're willing to spend and know what the tool's true value is.... do some research on different brands of equipment. When you know that info, you'll know it when you come across a great deal.

There's also this post. On this forum. 

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/14910-band-saw-or-scroll-saw/


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

^ pretty much covers it. I have both band and scroll saws. Actually, two band saws. One for metal and one for wood. The band saw is the go-to saw by far. Not all band saws are the same so be careful when shopping and look at features. The trend today is for a company to make a royal piece of crap saw with lots of plastic parts and laser pointers and the like and sell it for about $100 (im talking benchtop models). They will cut and get the job done if the job is small. What I consider the minimum is a 14" bandsaw and bigger is pretty much always better from that point on. A good band saw with quality guides (upgradeable guides is even better) will allow you to not only do the simple straight cutting stuff but also switch to much smaller blades for more delicate cutting, not as delicate as a scroll saw but still pretty detailed. The big plus is you can then install a 1/2" 6 TPI blade and resaw thick wood into thin veneers which saves you piles of money vs. purchasing thin cuts from others. You can even cut aluminum with a suitable blade installed.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Everything these guys^ said.

For me, it's bandsaw all the way. I have one of the previously mentioned chepo models, and it does indeed get the job done fairly well. Though I dream :drool: (seriously it's getting bad) of the day I can upgrade to a quality 14".

If you are looking at this tool mainly for slingshots, then there is nothing a scroll saw can do that a band saw can't do better.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I have used both and I like both. Bandsaw is prolly a hair better for is slingaz


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

You might also want to read the other threads with an almost identical title.

( Search before posting! )

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/23873-band-saw-or-scroll-saw/?hl=%2Bscroll+%2Bband

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/23791-scroll-saw-vs-band-saw/?hl=%2Bscroll+%2Bband

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/14910-band-saw-or-scroll-saw/?hl=%2Bscroll+%2Bband


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

in my personal opinion,,,, everyone needs at a minimum a table saw, jointer, sliding miter saw, dedicated morticer, band saw, router table, planer, bead blaster cabinet, scroll saw, and some sand paper.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

^ Yup. +1 on all of the above. I'm short on space and not particularly long on bucks, so I've recently been wrestling with the Y/N quandary on a 9" or 10" bandsaw and had to go with a big N because of all the crappy reviews of those little tabletop things. Not durable, short lifespan, good only for thinner stuff and softwoods, lame with thicker stuff and particularly thicker hardwoods, hard to keep well tuned and well adjusted, cheap plastic parts, etc,etc ad infinitum&#8230; And I think those are sturdier than scroll saws! As said above, the "go to" tool is a 14" bandsaw.

Greavous--I particularly like your minimum need list. That's my fantasy wish list for when I win one of those big gazillion dollar lottery pots. Except for the sandpaper. I've already got that.


----------



## benzidrine (Oct 14, 2013)

I would much rather cut thick pieces with a jigsaw than a scroll saw. Scroll saws are great for their purpose though.

If you're really hard up and you want a bandsaw, you could get a couple of old bike wheels mount them above each other on a frame and run a bandsaw blade between. Then use a pedal system, old motor or possibly even a drill as the drive. My grandfather used to make boats that way.

Though personally I make all my slingshots with a jigsaw and a drill. I don't feel a need for other tools for that job.


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

I currently own a scroll saw. I got it at a good price second hand. It is a relatively cheaper model, but it gets the job done. I have cut 3/4" birch ply without a problem. I have also cut out two frames in 1/4" aluminum. The biggest downfall to a scroll saw is it is slow. The aluminum frame took about 20 min to cut out. You will also have to figure a blade per frame when cutting aluminum. One of these days I will get a band saw.

Good luck on your decision.


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm about to drop the hammer on a Craftsman 14 incher. Certainly seems to be the way to go. Not much you can't do with one of those bad boys.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

as been said many times, band saw is great for thick cuts and for any raduised it cant quite navigate in, just pre drill it. scroll saw is great for thin stock, 1/4 inch and thinner is great. on thick stuff it just heats up too much, blade starts to angle on you and eventually break. i have a scroll saw, the one i use i always feel that im pushing it on any material over 1/2 inch.


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Pretty much on a low budget...

I make catapults for enjoyment....not for profit.... and usually do ok with my jigsaw....

Just looking to make things a little easier for me...

Price range is around the £100 mark...

Was looking at both of these...

I know they aint gonna be great.... but maybe they would do me fine....

For cutting out frames.... mostly multiplex (but experimenting with ally cores) ...

Which one would you go for?...

Scroll saw £86 ...

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=370942018532

Bandsaw... £109...

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=330546507827


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

I would go with a band saw mine cuts through aluminium like butter I have an old emco star combination machine


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

I used the scroll saw with 3/4" oak and, while slow, it got the job done. Just change the blade out after a couple slingshots or it will go much too slow and burn the wood. You can make very sharp turns with the scroll saw, but I agree that a band saw would be much faster. Just remember safety. 

Tom


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I hope I didn't screw up the Topics merge too badly. We had four Topics on the merits of band saws. I tried to put all the questions and answers into one Topic.


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Henry in Panama said:


> I hope I didn't screw up the Topics merge too badly. We had four Topics on the merits of band saws. I tried to put all the questions and answers into one Topic.


Think youve done a good job buddy


----------



## Comitted_Slinger (Nov 19, 2013)

I personally use a bandsaw. It is much faster and a nice band saw can be just as accurate if not even more. Just a little band saw will do the trick. Also bandsaws are so much more versatile and can be used for many other things easier and better that a scroll saw, outside the slingshot world


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

A scroll saw is more versatile than any band saw and can saw wood up to 2", with the correct blade.

The Cadillac of the scroll saw is the "Excalibur" model - but if you can't afford the Cadillac, there are less expensive models.

Enjoy!

Mike


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Imperial said:


> as been said many times, band saw is great for thick cuts and for any raduised it cant quite navigate in, just pre drill it. scroll saw is great for thin stock, 1/4 inch and thinner is great. on thick stuff it just heats up too much, blade starts to angle on you and eventually break. i have a scroll saw, the one i use i always feel that im pushing it on any material over 1/2 inch.


If you feel that you are pushing it, then you are simply using the wrong speed (should be faster), and possibly a blade with too few teeth.

Enjoy!

Mike


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Comitted_Slinger said:


> I personally use a bandsaw. It is much faster and a nice band saw can be just as accurate if not even more. Just a little band saw will do the trick. Also bandsaws are so much more versatile and can be used for many other things easier and better that a scroll saw, outside the slingshot world


Disagree. Scroll saw is a LOT more versatile than any band saw.

Enjoy!

Mike


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

THWACK! said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> > as been said many times, band saw is great for thick cuts and for any raduised it cant quite navigate in, just pre drill it. scroll saw is great for thin stock, 1/4 inch and thinner is great. on thick stuff it just heats up too much, blade starts to angle on you and eventually break. i have a scroll saw, the one i use i always feel that im pushing it on any material over 1/2 inch.
> ...


well, mine is one speed. so i am limited, i shouldve mentioned that in my post.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Imperial said:


> well, mine is one speed. so i am limited, i shouldve mentioned that in my post.
> 
> If you feel that you are pushing it, then you are simply using the wrong speed (should be faster), and possibly a blade with too few teeth.
> 
> ...


Aha! I knew something was amiss. You're right, you should have mentioned it, as most scroll saws have variable speed. No harm done as long as no one thinks scroll saws are that limited, based upon your entry.

Enjoy!

Mike


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Well... i just bought a proxxon 2 speed scroll saw.

If you want it only for ss building and have the space, defo get a band saw.

Scroll saw is smaller ( base, max cut, bladrs) and weaker.

But I can manage, with some tweaks and tricks, to use a scroll saw in ss builds, but its not so fast as i imagine it is with a band saw.

Tilting base is very usefull. But if the base is small ( mainly before the blade ) ita useless for natural ss builds (you have to extend the base table somehow).


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

All Buns Glazing said:


> 'Hrawk' said:
> 
> 
> > Do you mean this one from Masters ? http://www.masters.c...-with-light-bs9
> ...


Floor space is an issue for some of us. I live in a "townhouse" - I've no garage, no basement, no attic and any metal tool left outside on my patio will quickly turn into rust art. Since only my GF and I live in the house and we either eat in the kitchen or in the living room, the only place where there is "space" is the dining room. So a dining room hosts a scroll saw on a stand and two welding tanks on a wheeled stand. Not an ideal solution, but it demonstrates that not all of us are able to accomodate tools with large footprints in a more practical manner.

Regards,

Mike


----------

